# Bionic not removing deleted SMS



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

I've upgraded my Bionic to ICS and rooted phone. Whenever I select an SMS to be delete. The contact is move to the bottom of the SMS list with a date of 12-31-1969.

Anyone having this issue or has a resolution?


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

Hah 1969 I used to see that on my og droid way back when lol good memories Lmao. Miui used to cause that to happen though I fail to understand it myself. Just take it as a funny glitch.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

the issue is that it deletes the msg, but it keeps a empty copy of the msg. It not only happens on gosms, it happens on stock txt msg. One of the first things,
I did was to delete gosms and try it from the stock txt msg and other go sms.

This bus is really getting on my nerves.

The msg deletes, but the phone moves a blank copy to the bottom of the msg list and gives it that old date.

More suggestions please.


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

don't known how. But issue is resolved. Could have been the latest sms update.


----------

